# Yi Jianlian fanclub update (vol. 2)



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Yi Jianlian fan club update (vol. 2)*

Congrats to Yi Jianlian and the Guangdong Hongyuan for winning this year's Chinese Basketball Association championship!! Yi also won the championship last year but was only a 6th man off the bench; this year he played a much more vital role as the team's all-star center. 

http://sports.sina.com.cn/cba/star/yijianlian/index.shtml

Yi played in 38 regular season CBA games this season, averaging 17.4pts and 9.8rebs this season shooting an impressive 57.37fg%. He has had huge individual performances throughout the season. In the last 2 games of the finals, Yi averaged 21pts and 14rebs. Just for reference former NBA player Jelani McCoy is the center for the opposing team, so Yi's been holding his own against NBA-calibre (albeit crappy calibre) players.

Earlier this month, Yi was once against selected as a member of the Chinese National Team, which means he'll get a chance to along side Yao again this summer. Things are looking up for the "17 year old" Yi!

Also, I would appreciate people who actually follow the CBA to give me some more feedback on Yi!

New members to the Yi Jianlian fan club are always welcome! Try searching "Yi Jianlian fan club" with various search engines and my old posts will pop up within the top 3 results (1st result on google and msn!) . 



























Yi on left, fellow CBA and National teammate Zhu Fangyu in middle. 

on a side note, I really want to bid on his autograph ball, but it's up to 3,300 yuan ($400+ US) now...
http://cn.promo.auctions.yahoo.com/2005/sports/index.html


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Yi Jianlian fan club update (vol. 2)*

To be fair to Jelani, he wasn't guarding Yi. Yi was being guarded by another foriegn player.

What a comeback by the Tigers at the end! That was incredible!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

That first pic scares the crap outta me


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm a big Sung Ming Ming fan (i'm sad he went undrafted)... can we join these 2 fanclub? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

er... Sun and Yi are 2 very different players


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Toxicity said:


> I'm a big Sung Ming Ming fan (i'm sad he went undrafted)... can we join these 2 fanclub? :biggrin:


Sun Ming Ming is a freak show. Yi Jianlian is a future superstar. It's like comparing Ha Seung Jin to Yao Ming, and at least Ha can play in the NBA (a little)


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Sun Ming Ming is a freak show. Yi Jianlian is a future superstar. It's like comparing Ha Seung Jin to Yao Ming, and at least Ha can play in the NBA (a little)


I know, i know... i was joking... :biggrin: 

But Yi Jianlian was born in 1987 or 1984 as someone said?

If 1987, he's too young and far from an NBA player right now (and in 2006 draft) despite his great talent...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Sun Ming Ming is a freak show.










:banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> :banana:


Holy crap, did you see that?? That's simply amazing!!!!















Sun Ming Ming dribbled with his left hand!!!!


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Toxicity said:


> I know, i know... i was joking... :biggrin:
> 
> But Yi Jianlian was born in 1987 or 1984 as someone said?
> 
> If 1987, he's too young and far from an NBA player right now (and in 2006 draft) despite his great talent...


Yi is probably in his twenties right now as he's given a lot of indication that the PRC is once again making an athlete lie about their age. Hopefully they won't block him like they did Yuyang and they'll let him come over in 2007. The way this kid leads the tigers and makes people on his squad look better is impressive, he is rapidly approaching the point where the competition in the league he is in now will not further his development because he is already so much better than everyone else.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Sun Ming Ming dribbled with his left hand!!!!


 :clap:


----------



## stl705 (May 21, 2005)

I don't know who he is but add me to his fanclub.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Yi is probably in his twenties right now as he's given a lot of indication that the PRC is once again making an athlete lie about their age. Hopefully they won't block him like they did Yuyang and they'll let him come over in 2007. The way this kid leads the tigers and makes people on his squad look better is impressive, he is rapidly approaching the point where the competition in the league he is in now will not further his development because he is already so much better than everyone else.


Agreed, but until he completely dominates the CBA like Yao did back in his days I think there's still room for Yi to grow. He's got a lot of potential in him no doubt, and he still has many areas of his game which he can polish. 

I don't know much about the situation w/ Yuyang but I pressumed that there were under the table agreements that the CBA did not know about that upset them? Yi doesn't seem like that type of guy.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Agreed, but until he completely dominates the CBA like Yao did back in his days I think there's still room for Yi to grow. He's got a lot of potential in him no doubt, and he still has many areas of his game which he can polish.


Oh I agree he has a ways to go, however the CBA is no longer the place to do it. You can't polish your skills when you're already that much better than competition. It would be like sending wade down to the NBDL to work on his jump shot.




Yao Mania said:


> I don't know much about the situation w/ Yuyang but I pressumed that there were under the table agreements that the CBA did not know about that upset them? Yi doesn't seem like that type of guy.



No Xue can't come over because the CBA said he was not ready. Just more bullcrap of the state deciding what's best for people. Its to bad because he sounded excited to come over.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> No Xue can't come over because the CBA said he was not ready. Just more bullcrap of the state deciding what's best for people. Its to bad because he sounded excited to come over.


i agree. Xue played worse and worse after that. he is playing like a crap now, i'd say.:boohoo:


----------

